# Inventory program for a Mac



## amicusapparel (Mar 29, 2010)

We are looking for an efficient and easy to use inventory program. We need it to be for a Mac. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

just do one up in numbers. i did one and it was not very hard. it's as easy as excel.


----------



## growie (Jan 8, 2009)

Filemaker is brilliant and very easy to setup


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Although I've never used it checkout has some inventory features.


----------

